# Peace lily growing advice



## Lgtuk (May 20, 2017)

I have seen tanks with peace Lilies growing emersed in them. 

I have ordered one but has anyone got any advice for preparing it for the tank and how they grow best?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Peace lilies are good riparium plants, with only the roots submersed in water. I doubt that they would grow well, if at all, with the whole plant in the water. When I had a riparium I used them a lot.


----------



## Lgtuk (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 

So I understand it then, I remove soil and rinse then submerge only the roots? No other prep is needed?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Lgtuk said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So I understand it then, I remove soil and rinse then submerge only the roots? No other prep is needed?


I had them planted in a perforated plastic container, in fine gravel, after cleaning the roots of soil (as I recall, from 4 years ago.) The roots grew out thru the holes in the container and hung in the water below. When I took down the riparium set-up to go back to an aquarium I replanted them in pots of soil, and they continued to grow very well. It isn't a difficult plant to grow.


----------



## Lgtuk (May 20, 2017)

That's what I thought but everywhere you by peace Lilies from strongly suggest not over watering them.

Well is arrived and I have placed just the roots in the water, fingers crossed


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think peace lillies are marsh plants, but I'm not sure. I am sure that they grew extremely well when I had them in my riparium.


----------

